# Iver Johnson's Revolver



## stoltzfus1224 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey I would really appreciate it if someone could give me soem information on a old Iver Johnson's revolver i found out in the woods! the serial number is 0759. it holds 6 rounds. it is not a break barrel. you load it on the right side one at a time by flippiung out a small thing that allows access to the cylinder. the only thing i can make out on it is that ita a iver johnsons gun and it has "XXX" stamped on the right side. any information would be helpful! thanks!
Isaak


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Erm, I'd be taking it to the local Sherrif's office personally. Especially since you just posted the serial number online.


----------

